# Actually found a gem at the gunshow!



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Today I went up to the gunshow knowing that I would probably regret that decision. Just as I expected, there was a 1/4 mile long line to get in and you had to get pushy to even get close to the booths. My wife and I got split up and I was ready to leave when she called me to say that she had found a good deal on a Kahr 9mm that we have been looking for. I went over and went through the process fairly happy with the find. As I was about to leave the register, a Mossberg box caught my eye that was a little wider than a shotgun box. I asked if it was an MVP by chance only to find that it was. I shot one of these beauties that a friend got and fell in love with the functionality and extreme accuracy of the rifle. Long story short, I have been looking for one since that time with no luck and at almost a year I had sort of given up. Back to the gunshow, with some short haggling, the MVP became mine and I can't wait to get it to the range and then to the field. How sweet is that?!-------SS


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Caliber ? Good on ya.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

5.56. I sold one just before Christmas. Still have one with the sporter style stock sitting on the rack.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Loke said:


> 5.56. I sold one just before Christmas. Still have one with the sporter style stock sitting on the rack.


Dangit, wish I would have known, I would have bought it from you. You can't even hardly find them online. PM me your shop so I can check in the future. I get on these kicks alot. My next goal is the Keltec 22mag. Got one of those?-------SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Those Kel Tec PMR30s are dang near impossible to find. Too bad, looks like a fun little pistol


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My same friend who has the MVP also has a PMR. I have shot it a few times and trust me......this is one sweet shooting, accurate machine. Milk jug targets out to 50+ yards were a piece of cake and the shooting just goes on and on and on. Funny how much the 22WMR feels like a big boy in a light pistol.---------SS


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Gunnies. And no Kel-Tecs.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Loke,
That's funny because Gunnies is one of the shops that I have bought several guns at and frequent. I asked twice specifically about the MVP and was told no both times. The guy I talked to wasn't even interested in trying to see if he could order one for me. Given the choice, I would much rather have spent my money locally than at the gun show, But, to be honest, I have recieved less than good service at all the local shops from time to time.-----SS


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I must admit that sometimes it is easier to tell a customer no, than to try to find something that we are not familiar with. Especially when there are thirty other folks in line waiting to buy something we know where it is at, and don't have to search for. I'm not trying to excuse poor customer service, just explaining that I am coming to understand why it might happen. It has become more frequent with the latest rush on the gun stores. I would love to be able to sit and chat about guns with every person that comes through the door, but you don't want the next guy in line, that has been waiting for an hour, to feel like he is being ignored while the counter guy chats it up with his buddies. We are not always arrogant asses, sometimes we are just overwhelmed.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Loke said:


> I must admit that sometimes it is easier to tell a customer no, than to try to find something that we are not familiar with. Especially when there are thirty other folks in line waiting to buy something we know where it is at, and don't have to search for. I'm not trying to excuse poor customer service, just explaining that I am coming to understand why it might happen. It has become more frequent with the latest rush on the gun stores. I would love to be able to sit and chat about guns with every person that comes through the door, but you don't want the next guy in line, that has been waiting for an hour, to feel like he is being ignored while the counter guy chats it up with his buddies. We are not always arrogant asses, sometimes we are just overwhelmed.


Absolutely agree. That's why I still shop at most of the local shops including Gunnies. A good friend owns a gun shop in Idaho and we have discussed the difficulties many times. Yes, I would have rather bought my gun locally, but it didn't work out that way. In another turn of luck, one showed up this week at the Big 5 near my house, a place that I have checked at least 20 times. Thems the ropes I guess. Loke, I would imagine that I will see you soon as I just realized that I am almost to the end of my keg of H335.------SS


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a beautiful rifle. What's the going rate on one of those puppy's?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Not sure the MSRP, but around $600 seems to be the going price. I'll let you know what they are worth if I ever get a day off to go shoot. I shot one that a buddy of mine has and it shot great but since then I have read some poor reviews. I will definately give a fair review when I have some results. I am excited.-------SS


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I would love a good review of one. Do they only make them in 223? one of these in 308 would be a HOOT! 

I honestly dont see why more rifle builders arent making a good, accurate, bolt action that has a detachable mag these days. If Savage, Ruger, Remington ect would make a reasonably priced rifle like that, I'd be all over one!


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I would love a good review of one. Do they only make them in 223? one of these in 308 would be a HOOT!
> 
> I honestly dont see why more rifle builders arent making a good, accurate, bolt action that has a detachable mag these days. If Savage, Ruger, Remington ect would make a reasonably priced rifle like that, I'd be all over one!


Well, How many rounds do you want? My Savage has a 4 round detachable mag, but I understand if you mean more than that.


----------

